# TSH levels & a trauma



## happylady (Aug 27, 2012)

Last March I survived a horrible head on crash (not my fault). I've been on the same dose of synthroid for at least five years. In June my levels were tested as part of a pre-op and my doctor increased my dose. Three weeks later I was retested and again my dose was increased. Last week, after testing, my dose was increased again. So, I've gone from 112mg to 125mg to 137mg to 150mg. Due to my injuries I became anemic in ICU and had to have a blood transfusion. I'll probably have to have one or two more surgeries. I will recover...it's just taking time, but thank God that I survived.

Just wondering if the trauma of the accident could have thrown off my levels?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!

With the trauma your body has experienced, you're probably using a lot of energy to heal. My answer is not based on any scientific studies, but my gut tells me that yes, a trauma like that could throw off your levels.

Having said that, however, it seems to me that you may not be waiting long enough between increases. Theoretically, your levels should be tested 6 weeks after an increase, but it seems that your increases have taken place at 2 to 4 week intervals. That is likely not enough time to get an accurate reading on any of your new doses.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happylady said:


> Last March I survived a horrible head on crash (not my fault). I've been on the same dose of synthroid for at least five years. In June my levels were tested as part of a pre-op and my doctor increased my dose. Three weeks later I was retested and again my dose was increased. Last week, after testing, my dose was increased again. So, I've gone from 112mg to 125mg to 137mg to 150mg. Due to my injuries I became anemic in ICU and had to have a blood transfusion. I'll probably have to have one or two more surgeries. I will recover...it's just taking time, but thank God that I survived.
> 
> Just wondering if the trauma of the accident could have thrown off my levels?


Absolutely yes!! Oh, I am so so sorry but very glad you are here to tell about this awful incident that you have survived.

I recommend that you get the FREE T4 and FREE T3 test done as you "need" your FREE T3 above the mid-range that your lab give for healing. Your body cannot heal properly w/o sufficient T3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Plus if you had any thyroid function at all and you suffered severe whiplash, the gland is probably severely injured and pretty much done for. I did a lot of research on this and you can also. Just Google thyroid gland and whiplash


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Definitely!

I have several autoimmune diseases and when the arthritic ones kick up, it messes up the thyroid.

The body is a juggling act.


----------



## emcsquared (Aug 19, 2012)

I think so! 
I was just rear ended, resulting in whiplash and have felt terrible and depressed and hypo-ish ever since.

Still trying to get a real diagnosis, and I have a huge goiter, but I believe personally that yes, it is related to trauma!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

happylady said:


> Last March I survived a horrible head on crash (not my fault). I've been on the same dose of synthroid for at least five years. In June my levels were tested as part of a pre-op and my doctor increased my dose. Three weeks later I was retested and again my dose was increased. Last week, after testing, my dose was increased again. So, I've gone from 112mg to 125mg to 137mg to 150mg. Due to my injuries I became anemic in ICU and had to have a blood transfusion. I'll probably have to have one or two more surgeries. I will recover...it's just taking time, but thank God that I survived.
> 
> Just wondering if the trauma of the accident could have thrown off my levels?


The crash most certainly could -

How are you feeling?

Have you ever gotten copies of your lab work? If so please post along with dates and ranges.

Your increase is quite large. Did you by chance change manufacturers in the process of increasing your doses? Taking at different times of day might also interfere. Are you taking any medications or supplements now that you were not taking prior to your accident?


----------



## happylady (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks to all for the quick replies (sorry it took so long for me to respond back).

I did have back injuries and was in a neck brace for 3 days and a back brace for two weeks, so there was a neck sprain in addition to the trauma to the rest of my body.

It's been one thing after another since the accident. Currently recovering from foot & ankle surgery on 7/18. Just had one of the internal stitches become infected last Friday (much better now with antibiotics).

Does anyone remember the 1986 movie "The Money Pit" with Tom Hanks and Shelley Long? My body feels like that! Every time I go to one of my doctor's, they say...."just noticed _(insert a body part)_ is not right, so I want you to have _(insert a name of a medical test)_".

All joking aside, I am slowly feeling better. The doctors are still trying to figure a few things out....trying to pin point the cause of some lingering problems. Still have numbness in my left thigh with occasional stabbing pain. They can't decide if it's from a hematoma in the area or a herniated disc.

Thanks again for all the replies.....can't wait to go back to my doctor in a couple weeks....have lots of questions for him!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happylady said:


> Thanks to all for the quick replies (sorry it took so long for me to respond back).
> 
> I did have back injuries and was in a neck brace for 3 days and a back brace for two weeks, so there was a neck sprain in addition to the trauma to the rest of my body.
> 
> ...


Please let us know what your doc has to say; especially about the thyroid situation. It might be wise to get an ultra-sound of the thyroid. It could be badly bruised (hematoma) as well.

Keeping you in my prayers "happylady!" Be strong, be determined and stay happy. You will overcome.


----------



## happylady (Aug 27, 2012)

I've now been on 175 mcg for 6 weeks and my doc says I've leveled out. I'll go back in 4 weeks for a recheck.

I'm primary doctor has tested and prescribe for my thyroid for about 18 years. I'm confident in him, but may go to an endocrinologist if my next test results are off.

Thanks for all you advice and well wishes.


----------

